# Who remembers playing an online game as a child that wasn't suitable for their age?.



## ArtGirl205 (Oct 28, 2020)

For me it
was 2005's Mmeoooww plague of kittens
As a child I played on flash games 274.com alot
And I came across this game expecting it to be a cute child friendly game... Boy was I Wrong.

As soon as a kitten in the game hits the ground from a fairly high height
it ends up as a dead body in a bloody puddle
And the game over is probably worse
Because as soon as you put your cursor over the dead kitten in it
It opens its mouth and gives a pitiful high pitch meow exactly like the one on the title screen
And you can do this as many times as you want.

look at it if you can handle it







The game is still available to play on many sites
Including Flash games 274.com.

I think my parents got cross at me
When I was spotted playing it.


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 28, 2020)

DogTFFan said:


> For me it
> was 2005's Mmeoooww plague of kittens
> As a child I played on flash games 274.com alot
> And I came across this game expecting it to be a cute child friendly game... Boy was I Wrong.
> ...


Oof, poor mew. I never really had a chance to do things like that. We never had a computer until like 2005/6/7 I only had one game on CD-ROM and that was Trainz simulator Pro


----------



## Filter (Oct 28, 2020)

.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 28, 2020)

Happy wheels


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 28, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Happy wheels


That was THE game while I was in school, if anyone played games during class it was happy wheels.
Right up to high school and beyond.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 28, 2020)

DergenTheDragon said:


> That was THE game while I was in school, if anyone played games during class it was happy wheels.
> Right up to high school and beyond.


It was impossible to keep me from giggling while I played it. We had to stay quiet while in the computer class while playing it cause if we bursted out laughing that grumpy computer teacher would come our way and see what we were up to....unless she already knew what we were doing but just didn’t give a heck, which would be pretty awesome.


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 28, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> It was impossible to keep me from giggling while I played it. We had to stay quiet while in the computer class while playing it cause if we bursted out laughing that grumpy computer teacher would come our way and see what we were up to....unless she already knew what we were doing but just didn’t give a heck, which would be pretty awesome.


They tried to stop us, didn't go well for em. Found a proxy in a matter of minutes and carried on


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 28, 2020)

There's a lot of fucked up games I have seen online.

Mainly on Newgrounds


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 28, 2020)

I'll admit, i may or may not have played a _little bit of Call of Duty when I was younger_

Sure, some good ol' Cod didn't hurt.....

But hey, I mean, if I nine year old can see the gritty reality of war, then all is good then I suppose.


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 28, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> I'll admit, i may or may not have played a _little bit of Call of Duty when I was younger_
> 
> Sure, some good ol' Cod didn't hurt.....
> 
> But hey, I mean, if I nine year old can see the gritty reality of war, then all is good then I suppose.


MW2 Lobbies was pure aids.

edit: You know what scratch that.
Most cod lobbies back in the day was pure aids.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 28, 2020)

Lexiand said:


> MW2 Lobbies was pure aids.
> 
> edit: You know what scratch that.
> Most cod lobbies back in the day was pure aids.


Indeed, I'm just glad I didn't join the squeaker ranks.


----------



## Rayd (Oct 28, 2020)

the gory flash game era of the 2000's was absolutely inappropriate for children. stickpage, armor games, addicting games and newgrounds and kongregate come to mind. many many good memories.


----------



## Tenné (Oct 28, 2020)

Played a whooole bunch of Left 4 Dead when it came out when I was 14. Scary at the time but incredibly tame nowadays.


----------



## Connery (Oct 29, 2020)

Oh Jayzus, for me it was PlanetSide 2. Today I still got the feeling that most of the people starting out back then were thirteen or fifteen years old, made apparent by how long my mates play and how old they are now xD


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Oct 29, 2020)

Not an online game, but I got a hold of a demo of the original Doom when I was 5, really enjoyed that one.


----------



## Tendo64 (Oct 30, 2020)

Does anybody remember Can Your Pet?
Besides that, I liked Toss the Turtle and Goin Up.


----------



## Ramjet (Oct 30, 2020)

Wolfenstein 3D in the early 90s


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Oct 30, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> I'll admit, i may or may not have played a _little bit of Call of Duty when I was younger_
> 
> Sure, some good ol' Cod didn't hurt.....
> 
> But hey, I mean, if I nine year old can see the gritty reality of war, then all is good then I suppose.



When I was 9 I played Jaws unleashed on the ps2
which was full of blood and gore.


----------



## Halligan322 (Oct 30, 2020)

Duke Nukem...the original...when it was new...jeez I’m old


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 30, 2020)

Halligan322 said:


> Duke Nukem...the original...when it was new...jeez I’m old


Nah, still young in my book!


----------



## Halligan322 (Oct 30, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> Nah, still young in my book!


Aww you’re so sweet! Are...we still in the flirt thread? Cause you got me blushing lol


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 30, 2020)

Halligan322 said:


> Aww you’re so sweet! Are...we still in the flirt thread? Cause you got me blushing lol


Hehe! Really? Awe, glad it worked! And nah, we're in the old games played as a child thread.


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Oct 30, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> Hehe! Really? Awe, glad it worked! And nah, we're in the old games played as a child thread.



Oh though this isn't an inappropriate game
to play at any age really
Sonic 1991 could be a good example of an old game
that many have played as a child including myself
 ahhh the memories.


----------



## Halligan322 (Oct 30, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> Hehe! Really? Awe, glad it worked! And nah, we're in the old games played as a child thread.


LoL got ya. Yeah Duke Nukem, DOOM, Castle Wolfenstein. I played em all when I was waaaay too young to play them. Probably why I am the way I am now


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Oct 30, 2020)

I might make another new thread related
to gaming soon.

I want it to be about game over screens
gosh I'm morbid lol.


----------



## Halligan322 (Oct 30, 2020)

DogTFFan said:


> I might make another new thread related
> to gaming soon.
> 
> I want it to be about game over screens
> gosh I'm morbid lol.


No YOU aren’t morbid lol trust me I’m way worse. So bad I can’t say in an open forum XD


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Oct 30, 2020)

Halligan322 said:


> No YOU aren’t morbid lol trust me I’m way worse. So bad I can’t say in an open forum XD



Thanks
I've had so many different interests over the years
and through my childhood.

Human to animal tfs, human to dog tfs,
humans acting like dogs, game over screens, screamer pranks
and animal horror films.


----------



## Halligan322 (Oct 30, 2020)

DogTFFan said:


> Thanks
> I've had so many different interests over the years
> and through my childhood.
> 
> ...



None of that sounds all that morbid to me! All actually sounds pretty cool


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Oct 30, 2020)

Halligan322 said:


> None of that sounds all that morbid to me! All actually sounds pretty cool


Yeah I like to call them unique interests.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 30, 2020)

DogTFFan said:


> Oh though this isn't an inappropriate game
> to play at any age really
> Sonic 1991 could be a good example of an old game
> that many have played as a child including myself
> ahhh the memories.


True!


----------



## Lyrule (Oct 30, 2020)

Oof I played many games that were not meant for my age lol. The early 2000's internet was a lot less restrictive and a lot of sites/games were accessible. :')


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Oct 30, 2020)

When I was a kid there were no "online games."  I think I was maybe in high school when we got the Prodigy online service.

I remember one game for our computer where you were this special agent, and there was a part where you'd meet a girl at a tropical resort and if you kissed her enough times. . .suddenly you woke up in your vacation bungalow.  Considering I was maybe 11 years old, that was pretty scandalous.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 31, 2020)

Yeah, didn't have online games before my teen years.

As far as age-inappropriate... the original Doom came out when I was 8 and I played that extensively, and I generally had a LOT of violent video games growing up. There IS a worse game I played well before I should have, but it was one of the Sierra adventure games (uh, let's just say that calling Sierra puzzles "obtuse" is an understatement) and this was the era before GameFAQs so I was safe from the actual scandalous content. (I will only say that it's the one where flushing the toilet actually leads to a game over because the bathroom floods and leave it at that. And yes, I actually know what game it is and have seen the REAL scandalous content since that time.)




MaelstromEyre said:


> I remember one game for our computer where you were this special agent, and there was a part where you'd meet a girl at a tropical resort and if you kissed her enough times. . .suddenly you woke up in your vacation bungalow. Considering I was maybe 11 years old, that was pretty scandalous.



Tropical resort?  Special agent?  You wouldn't be talking about Codename: I.C.E.M.A.N., would you?


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Oct 31, 2020)

Spent ages looking for the game just so I can show it to people, but anyway I used to play this Bartender game on a website called Agame.com where basically you are a bartender and mix drinks together to taste. If what you mix is gross you get a bad score, if it's good you win the game. As a child, I had no idea about alcohol, and now that I am older I still have no idea about alcohol.  So I'd always just be mixing whatever I wanted in the hopes of getting a "good score". I guess it wasn't appropriate since there's drinking involved lol and my family wouldn't have wanted me to be playing a game like that at like 8 years old:

Bartender: The Right Mix

I randomly remembered this game at like 3 am when I couldn't sleep and I kept thinking to myself "Is there even a way to win that game?" So I looked up a recipe for a cocktail, and actually won for the first time in years XD I had kind of just given up at some point in my childhood thinking the game had no "win" screen, but apparently, if you make an _actual _drink the Bartender likes it and the game ends there. Another thing about this game is that if you shake the drink for too long, he just...explodes.


----------



## aomagrat (Oct 31, 2020)

There were no online games when I was a kid.  There weren't even home computers or video games.  We played war outside with sticks and stones.  Stitches were common.


----------



## reptile logic (Oct 31, 2020)

When I was that young, those games didn't exist.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Oct 31, 2020)

Halo CE


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Oct 31, 2020)

There wasn't even an online when I was a child.


----------



## Halligan322 (Nov 1, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> There wasn't even an online when I was a child.


Same here my man


----------



## pastoruk (Dec 28, 2020)

When I was a child I used to play erotic chess games. All you needed to do is to win the computer to get the images of the naked girls. So embarassing for me now, but my older brother recommended me to play it and there is no fault from my side. Funny though, but I am a candidate to grossmaster in my country right now. Also, I bought a game for my little brother on https://www.cdkeysforgames.com/games/steam-games/omori/ called Omori. After reviewing it, I think that this is not the type of game for my 14-year old brother, so I want to play it by myself only. I am even not sure that my personality could handle such horror game...


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 29, 2020)

The main one that I still play to this day is left 4 dead 2
Otherwise most of the games I played (outside of Nintendo console) weren’t for my age.

Now here I am laughing at the letter E. I’ve matured so much.

Edit: actually the main one I remember playing was Toejam and Earl 3! It was still not for my age, although not as bad in comparison to left 4 dead but still.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Dec 29, 2020)

In my early middle school years I played a lot of Gaia Online...

...aaand that's how I learned about cybering. Didn't get involved in it, thankfully, but boy were there a lot of people in random chatrooms asking if anyone's bi.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 29, 2020)

When I was growing up, there was no such thing as "online" game (or online _anything _for that matter), but we definitely played inappropriate games! It was one of the highlights of sleepovers!


----------



## pastoruk (Jun 26, 2021)

When I was a child I used to play erotic chess games. All you needed to do is to win the computer to get the images of the naked girls. So embarassing for me now, but my older brother recommended me to play it and there is no fault from my side. Funny though, but I am a candidate to grossmaster in my country right now. Also, I bought a game for my little brother on https://www.cdkeysforgames.com/games/steam-games/omori/ called Omori. After reviewing it, I think that this is not the type of game for my 14-year old brother, so I want to play it by myself only. I am even not sure that my personality could handle such horror game...


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 27, 2021)

Any game with a chat feature.

There are weird abusive adults who play online games intended for children, so I have always felt having chat features is just too risky.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 27, 2021)

I've played a lot of shooters, war games.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 27, 2021)

Sorry, I just realised you said online games, so I deleted my post.

Hmm, I'd have to say Frog in a Blender and Kill your Boss and Gerbil in a Microwave.

I was a really weird child, please forgive me.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 27, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Sorry, I just realised you said online games, so I deleted my post.
> 
> Hmm, I'd have to say Frog in a Blender and Kill your Boss and Gerbil in a Microwave.
> 
> I was a really weird child, please forgive me.


Don't feel bad, I'd be more concerned as to who the hecc made those games in the first place, and why XD.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 27, 2021)

Always have. heh


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 27, 2021)

Omikron: The Nomad Soul was the one of the first PC games I played as a kid; it definitely wasn't meant for children, but classmate had given it to me as gift so it was somewhat sentiment to me.

Also, David Bowie performed in it and his appearance in the game introduced to rest of his music.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Jun 28, 2021)

Those little parody games on the PETA website. Aimed toward kids, but definitely not suitable for them. What's funny is I wasn't allowed to play or watch other kinds of violent content, but I guess if it's preaching some kind of rhetoric, it's all good *shrug*


----------



## RuffTumbling (Jun 28, 2021)

There used to be an online game where you could torcher a random nonrealistic body. I think it ended up being deleted off the internet after a news article came out accusing the game (and others like it) of turning kids into psychopaths. I only played it occasionally when I was really bored. It was so buggy and lame though. I don't understand why a news outlet found it so disturbing.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

Lego City teaches you how to cause property damage and mayhem for fun. :3


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 28, 2021)

RuffTumbling said:


> There used to be an online game where you could torcher a random nonrealistic body. I think it ended up being deleted off the internet after a news article came out accusing the game (and others like it) of turning kids into psychopaths. I only played it occasionally when I was really bored. It was so buggy and lame though. I don't understand why a news outlet found it so disturbing.


Pretty sure I played this. But if it's the same one I played, bugs have little to do with exposing shock content to minors who may not be able to handle that kind of information early in life.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 28, 2021)

RuffTumbling said:


> There used to be an online game where you could torcher a random nonrealistic body. I think it ended up being deleted off the internet after a news article came out accusing the game (and others like it) of turning kids into psychopaths. I only played it occasionally when I was really bored. It was so buggy and lame though. I don't understand why a news outlet found it so disturbing.


was that interactive buddy???


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 28, 2021)

ben909 said:


> was that interactive buddy???


If it is...
That is NOT the game I played and was 100x more realistic than that. XD 
Still reasonably problematic though.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 28, 2021)

Online/network games weren't a thing yet when I was a child.
The earliest one I remember playing that had network was Doom and I was 17 by then.

Now get off my lawn.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 28, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> If it is...
> That is NOT the game I played and was 100x more realistic than that. XD
> Still reasonably problematic though.


it was the only one i knew of that was like it, it gave you points for being evil


-----------------------

may say that dangerous waters was a game i played when i was to young for it, not because it was even slightly graphic, but because it was mean for adults


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jun 29, 2021)

halo 1


----------



## Limourchik (May 31, 2022)

Good old days and gold but old games! When I was 9 or 10 years old, I remember playing this game, and I didn't even understand it properly. Back then, in 2005-2006, computers were not even common. In fact, since I was a child at the orphanage, I didn't have much time to play until it was entertainment hour, and we all went to a computer room. After that, I was lucky enough to be in the care of the best foster parents in Oregon, who offered me love and care. I had a small laptop with them, and they allowed me to play for 1 hour a day. Repeatedly I said above: good old days.


----------



## Dna30 (Jul 4, 2022)

pastoruk said:


> When I was a child I used to play erotic chess games. All you needed to do is to win the computer to get the images of the naked girls. So embarassing for me now, but my older brother recommended me to play it and there is no fault from my side. Funny though, but I am a candidate to grossmaster in my country right now. Also, I bought a game for my little brother on https://www.cdkeysforgames.com/games/ steam-games /omori/ called Omori. After reviewing it, I think that this is not the type of game for my 14-year old brother, so I want to play it by myself only. I am even not sure that my personality could handle such horror game...


beware of these sites that are loaded by the devil XD Do not pay attention to this kind of websites.
I agree, Steam sales are not that good. I prefer to look on websites like g2a, kinguin, gocdkeys or any of these. they always have better prices.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 4, 2022)

Can’t remember the name, but it was a bike racing game. I got really good at it and so one day, when I was seven, it sent me a message saying. “You’re damn good!”


----------



## Hollowsong (Jul 24, 2022)

4 yo me watching my father and older brother play Halo. 6 yo me playing Halo with my older brother. 8 yo me playing D&D with my older brother.


----------



## Obvious-Anon (Jul 25, 2022)

it’s a game called Mabinogi! Granted it wasn’t like, anything nsfw with violence/gore, just I was 9 when you had to be 13 lol. I still actually play it to this day!


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jul 25, 2022)

My mom downloaded "Frog in a Blender" on the PC back in the late 90s, and I found it. XD


----------



## SirRob (Jul 25, 2022)

I played Starcraft extensively when I was around 9. Played an MMO called Nexus TK when I was around that age too. I've got good memories of both, although admittedly I sort of shied away from the social features of those games. "Don't talk to strangers!"



beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> My mom downloaded "Frog in a Blender" on the PC back in the late 90s, and I found it. XD





			https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/who-remembers-playing-an-online-game-as-a-child-that-wasnt-suitable-for-their-age.1670723/post-7135283


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jul 27, 2022)

The internet didn't exist as we know it (Arpanet on dial-up acoustic modems) when I was growing up. My senior year in high school, I got to hang out with with Jobs and Wozniak. They were older than me by a few years but hey, they were really trying to get people interested in the idea of a "Personal Computer." Up unitl that point I worked on a terminal that had either tractor pin paper that fed out of a open top box or rolls of paper that you could print out things with a "print" command in your programming. Some programming was done in Cobol or Fortran and with plain old punch cards.

Yup, I'm that old.


----------



## AniwayasSong (Jul 27, 2022)

ArtGirl205 said:


> For me it
> was 2005's Mmeoooww plague of kittens
> As a child I played on flash games 274.com alot
> And I came across this game expecting it to be a cute child friendly game... Boy was I Wrong.
> ...


There was no 'Online' when I was a child.
So, board games, cards/dominoes, outside sports/activities were it.
We had no regrets!


----------



## Delv (Aug 2, 2022)

Team Fortress 2, as much as the community is kinda aids, it really got me into PC game modding and also taught me about basic settings like FOV and resolution and stuffs, I think I started playing it when I was 9, I still play sometimes today. :/


----------



## Khafra (Aug 4, 2022)

Delv said:


> Team Fortress 2, as much as the community is kinda aids, it really got me into PC game modding and also taught me about basic settings like FOV and resolution and stuffs, I think I started playing it when I was 9, I still play sometimes today. :/


Would TF2 be that inappropriate for kids? It's like a comic book, especially back in its glory days.

I played a lot of games that were technically above my age rating, but the one I got the most in trouble for was Serious Sam: The Second Encounter. A friend gave it to me on a bootleg CD some time after it came out, and I had a blast playing it. Until my mom walked into the room right as I was massacring a group of enemies with a chainsaw and banned me from playing games for a month.


----------

